# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Kabus KC-6

## Aleksi.K

Uusi Kabus pikavuoroauto olkaa hyvät: http://bussivarikko.net/kuvia/uusikabus/index.html

----------


## Aq-Zu

Aika kummallisen näköinen. Pienet sivuikkunat jotka ovat myös hieman korkealla. Lisäksi tuo on aika kuutio nykyaikaiseksi tilausajobussiksi. Vanhempikin Kabus näyttää järkevämmältä

----------


## sm3

KA yhtymässä tykkäävät tehdä kaikesta amerikkalaisen näköstä. Tuo lienee sillä ajatuksella suunniteltu.

Ihmettelen vain kun yhtiön sivuilla ei lue tuosta mitään?

----------


## Koala

Aina kun luulen ettei niistä enää rumempia saa...

----------


## Karosa

Onko tässä tosiaan jenkkien jäljittelyä haettu tarkoituksella? Jos niin on kyllä menty ihan päin puuta, ja kovaa. On kyllä pakko sanoa että on harvinaisen ruma linja-autoksi, edes Kabussiksi.
Kuten Aq-Zu kirjoitti, niin vanhempikin Kabus näyttää järkevämmältä.

Esim tämä.

----------


## sm3

Vanhemmassa Kabusissa lienee matkittu keulassa tämmöistä http://www.ttmg.org/photos/jmaldonad...d_MCI_6224.jpg

Tossa uudessa on joko matkittu jotakin vanhaa bussia, tai sitten se on vain muuten vanhan näköinen. Jotain tämmöstä ehkä saattaisi olla ollut pohjalla: http://busconversion101.com/images/1...opy_resize.jpg

Tämmösen olisivat voineet tehdä: http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4101/4...3bb4ff83_z.jpg vaikka onkin etelä- amerikasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Onhan tuossa selvää jenkkiläisyyttä havaittavissa. Mutta ruma se on, ainakin keulasta. Kylkihän näyttävät ihan asialliselta, jos peittää keulan. Ehkä tuohon tottuu ajan kanssa. 

Missä ja milloin tämä on kuvattu? Autossa näkyy koekilvet, joten ei varmaan ihan kohta tule reittiliikenteeseen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:57 ----------

Tulin juuri huomanneeksi, että ikkunanpyyhkimet ovat tuossa ällistyttävän korkealla.

----------


## Sakke100

> Missä ja milloin tämä on kuvattu? Autossa näkyy koekilvet, joten ei varmaan ihan kohta tule reittiliikenteeseen.


No joo tuo on mun ottama kuva, joka on näköjään tänne linkitetty. Tässä kuvassa uusi Kabus KC-6 on Lahdessa Hämeenlinnantiellä 23.4.2013.

----------


## Zambo

> No joo tuo on mun ottama kuva, joka on näköjään tänne linkitetty. Tässä kuvassa uusi Kabus KC-6 on Lahdessa Hämeenlinnantiellä 23.4.2013.


Olisikohan keula kuitenkin vain testiauton versio? Pyyhkijät ja lamput vähän viittaisi siihen suuntaan, että hyllystä on vain kaivettu jotain ylijäämää.

----------


## J_J

> Olisikohan keula kuitenkin vain testiauton versio? Pyyhkijät ja lamput vähän viittaisi siihen suuntaan, että hyllystä on vain kaivettu jotain ylijäämää.


Mitäs ylijäämää esim. noissa valoissa on? Hintaansa nähden parasta valotehoa, mitä halogeenirintamalta saatavilla on. Korvaavia umpioita löytyy jokaisesta varaosaliikkeestä. Ja tuskinpa edes Metsäpietilässä olisi noita keulan lasikuitu-/muovipaloja noin "valmiiksi" viitsitty veistellä, mikäli kyse olisi vain uniikista ja hätäisesti kasatusta testimuulista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> Aika kummallisen näköinen. Pienet sivuikkunat jotka ovat myös hieman korkealla. Lisäksi tuo on aika kuutio nykyaikaiseksi tilausajobussiksi. Vanhempikin Kabus näyttää järkevämmältä


Lienevätkö saman kokoiset sivulasit mitoitukseltaan, kuin edellisessä pikavuoromallissa. Tämän pitäisi olla sitä jonkin verran korkeampi (tavaratilojen lisäkorkeuden vuoksi), mikä selittäisi sen, että ruudut näyttävät vielä edeltäjääkin pienemmiltä suhteessa auton korkeuteen.

Tilausajoissa tämäkin Kabus tullee olemaan huomattavan harvinainen näky  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:02 ----------




> Tulin juuri huomanneeksi, että ikkunanpyyhkimet ovat tuossa ällistyttävän korkealla.


Hassun korkealla näyttäisivät olevan juu, ja vieläpä tuota Kabusinkin jo vuosia sitten hylkäämää museomallia. Luotettavuutta ja vähempää huoltotarvetta tällä tietty varmasti tavoitellaan, enkä epäile, etteikö se toteutuisikin vrt. muiden nykyisin käyttämät "ristiin pyyhkivät" lasinpyyhkimet.

Silmiin pistää myös se, että ainakaan auton katolla ei tässä protossa näytä olevan ilmastointilaitetta lainkaan. Sen rakentaminen toki onnistuu myös korin rakenteisiin integroituna. Vai onko Tommolassa nyt keksitty ryhtyä säästämään myös pikavuoroautossa polttoainetta jättämällä ilmastointi autosta pois?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Silmiin pistää myös se, että ainakaan auton katolla ei tässä protossa näytä olevan ilmastointilaitetta lainkaan. Sen rakentaminen toki onnistuu myös korin rakenteisiin integroituna. Vai onko Tommolassa nyt keksitty ryhtyä säästämään myös pikavuoroautossa polttoainetta jättämällä ilmastointi autosta pois?


Vielä ollessani yhtymässä töissä, mainittiin henkilöstölehdessä ilmastoinnin olevan juurikin "mahan alla" tässä mallissa.

----------


## Eppu

> KA yhtymässä tykkäävät tehdä kaikesta amerikkalaisen näköstä.


Mun silmään varsinkin tuo keulan ritilä tuo mieleen jonkun itärajan takaisen kuljettimen. Rumaa jälkeä, toivottavasti ei jää tuon näköiseksi. Ja montakohan meinaavat tuota mallia tehdä?

----------


## Lasse

> Mun silmään varsinkin tuo keulan ritilä tuo mieleen jonkun itärajan takaisen kuljettimen. Rumaa jälkeä, toivottavasti ei jää tuon näköiseksi. Ja montakohan meinaavat tuota mallia tehdä?


Ollessani aikoinaan yhtymän (anteeksi, nykyäänhän se on konserni sillä yhtymä on sanana vanhanaikainen) palveluksessa oli henkilöstölehdessä piirroskuva joka kyllä kovasti oli samannäköinen tämän oikean objektin kanssa. Eli kannattaa varautua siihen, että tämä on se miltä tulee näyttämään.
Samaisessa lehdessä oli myös mainita, että tullaan valmistamaan tämän auton kaltaisena pikavuoroille, rahtiperällisenä Lappiin ja vessattomana vakiovuoroille, mm Porvooseen. Isosta erästä lienee siis kyse.
Kabus on omatarvetehdas, jolloin ei muotoilussa tarvitse ottaa huomioon markkinoiden reaktioita, vaan voi vapaasti asettaa toimivuuden muotoilun edelle. Mikä sitten on toimivaa, sen päättää tässä yhteydessä vain ja ainoastaan KA-konserni.

----------


## sm3

Kuulostaa varsin mielenkiintoiselta kyllä. Teknisiä tietoja tuosta ei taida vielä saada mistään? Oman koritehtaan etuna tosiaan on se, että busseista voi tehdä täsmälleen yhtiön tarpeita vastaavia jolloin tottakai homma sujuu tehokkaammin ja varaosat on helposti saatavilla ja huollot hoituu yhtiön sisällä jne.

Täytyy sanoa että tykkäsin edellisen Kabuksen keulasta kovasti, mutta kyllä tämäkin kun sitä aikansa toljottaa niin on ihan tyylikäs, ei ole pilalle muotoiltu vaan perinteinen ja toimiva. Ei vaikka Lahti Eaglen alkuperäinen keula tuota kummempi ollut, musta ritilä lienee ainoa selkeä ero.

Tärkeintähän on  se että se toimii (tosin Kabus ei kai aina oikein toimi) eikä se että onko se nyt 2010 -luvun huippusuunnittelun tulos jonka ulkonäön suunnitteluun on käytetty tolkuttomasti rahaa.

----------


## Koala

> ulkonäön suunnitteluun on käytetty tolkuttomasti rahaa.


Joo ulkonäön suunniteluun ei ehkä mutta kuinka tolkuttomasti rahaa on mahdettu käyttää koko keksintöön?

----------


## vristo

Jostain Bussiammattilais-lehden numerosta muistan lukeneeni, että tuossa on nyt keskimoottori (Cumminsin kone) ja jäähdyttäjän ilmanottoaukko bussin keulassa (kuten kuvastakin näkee). On kuulema jäähdytysilma kaikkein puhtainta suoraan bussin edestä otettuna. Samaten ilmastointilaite on integroitu auton rakenteisiin, kuten joku tuossa aiemmin mainitsikin.

----------


## Dakkus

Jotenkin toi näyttää samalla tavalla hellyttävältä kuin tämä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> KA yhtymässä tykkäävät tehdä kaikesta amerikkalaisen näköstä. Tuo lienee sillä ajatuksella suunniteltu.


KA:n värityskin on jenkkityylinen.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._C40LF_988.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...500CT_2211.jpg

----------


## sm3

> KA:n värityskin on jenkkityylinen.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._C40LF_988.jpg
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...500CT_2211.jpg


Jep. Ihmettelen kun eivät maahantuo sieltä busseja, rahalla nekin saa sopivaksi Suomeen.

----------


## Sakke100

Tältä uusi Kabus voisi näyttää KA-raidoissa. Tässä pikaisesti tekemäni, suuntaa-antava photoshoppaus  :Smile: 

KUVA

----------


## Madmax

> Tältä uusi Kabus voisi näyttää KA-raidoissa. Tässä pikaisesti tekemäni, suuntaa-antava photoshoppaus 
> 
> KUVA


Ei se ulkonäkö parantunut tuollakaan.

----------


## Sakke100

> Ei se ulkonäkö parantunut tuollakaan.



Se on tuollainen ajattoman tyylikäs malli. Ajan hammas sitä ei heti puraise  :Smile:

----------


## sm3

Mutta jos tuon on läpeensä ruma, niin miltä bussin sitten tulisi näyttää?

Ei tuo mikään huippuhieno ole, mutta ei rumakaan minusta.

----------


## Sakke100

> niin miltä bussin sitten tulisi näyttää?


No mun mielestä juur tuo jo edellä mainitsemani "ajaton tyylikkyys" on sitä mitä hyvässä linja-auton muotoilussa pitäisi olla. Mielestäni muun muassa Kabus on esimerkki sellaisesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Minusta ajatonta tyyliä on esimerkiksi Carrus Star 502/602:ssa. Malli näyttää edelleen modernilta, vaikka ikää on jo viitisentoista vuotta.

Aluksi pidin tuota uutta Kabusia rumana, mutta silmä alkaa tottua siihen. Sehän näyttää itse asiassa aika hyvältä - ikkunanpyyhkimiä lukuun ottamatta.

----------


## Koala

> Ei se ulkonäkö parantunut tuollakaan.


Hassua. Mun on pakko myöntää että parani selvästi.

----------


## Eppu

> Ei se ulkonäkö parantunut tuollakaan.


Mun mielestä ehkä vähän. Mutta yhtä kaikki tuo keulan ritilä tuo mieleen myös jonkun 70-luvun, Ajokin korittaman hetku-Scanian,  esim: http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m//tsb/picture.php?photo=5705

----------


## ripperi

> Tältä uusi Kabus voisi näyttää KA-raidoissa. Tässä pikaisesti tekemäni, suuntaa-antava photoshoppaus 
> 
> KUVA


Tuunasin itse kans vähän ottamaasi kuvaa. http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7...skc6modded.jpg Ei tähänkään hirveän kauan ole aikaa käytetty mutta..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuunasin itse kans vähän ottamaasi kuvaa. http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7...skc6modded.jpg Ei tähänkään hirveän kauan ole aikaa käytetty mutta..


Kyllähän se näyttää paljon paremmalta moderneilla pyyhkimillä.

----------


## sm3

Onko tästä bussista mitään uutta?

----------


## Lasse

> Onko tästä bussista mitään uutta?


Huhut kertovat hylystä tyyppihyväksynnässä liian laajojen kääntösäteiden vuoksi.

----------


## Star 701

> Huhut kertovat hylystä tyyppihyväksynnässä liian laajojen kääntösäteiden vuoksi.


Nooh, enpä usko, että tuota laitosta liikenteessä tullaan näkemään aivan heti.. Itseasiassa vähän jo arvelinkin että tuonlaista tulee tulemaan tyyppihyväksyntää haettaessa..  :Smile:

----------


## J_J

> Huhut kertovat hylystä tyyppihyväksynnässä liian laajojen kääntösäteiden vuoksi.


Faktaa tai huhua, yhtä kaikki - tämän kaltaisia ongelman poikasia monasti esiintyy, kun ryhdytään "keksimään pyörää uudelleen"...  :Wink:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kuinkahan monta valmista Volvo tai Scania linja-autoa olisi jo saanut tähänastisten suunnittelu ym kulujen hinnalla...

----------


## Sakke100

> Kuinkahan monta valmista Volvo tai Scania linja-autoa olisi jo saanut tähänastisten suunnittelu ym kulujen hinnalla...


Miten ihmeessä Volvo tai Scania liittyy Kabusin tuotantoon?  :Shocked:  Kuulostaa muutenkin hyvin turhalle miettiä, että montako jotain muuta tuotetta saisi jonkun tietyn tuotteen suunnittelukustannusten hinnalla.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei välttämättä ole turhaa miettiä suunnittelukustannuksia, kun kerran liiketoiminnasta on kysymys. Jos halutaan tehdä uusi malli hinnalla millä hyvänsä, on tietysti eri asia. Voi olla, että nuo tulee kuitenkin halvemmaksi verrattuna esim. Volvoon, mutta mitään halpoja nuo ei ole.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Miten ihmeessä Volvo tai Scania liittyy Kabusin tuotantoon?  Kuulostaa muutenkin hyvin turhalle miettiä, että montako jotain muuta tuotetta saisi jonkun tietyn tuotteen suunnittelukustannusten hinnalla.


Muut suomalaiset bussiyritykset joutuvat hoitamaan pikavuoroliikenteensä ilman Kabuseja muun muassa Volvon ja Scanian valmistamilla linja-autoilla. En ole vielä saanut selville, mikä Koiviston auton pikavuoroliikenteessä eroaa niin paljon muiden yritysten liikenteestä, että yhtymä joutuu askartelemaan omat autonsa valtavilla kustannuksilla. Voi toki olla, että minulta on jäänyt jotakin huomaamatta.

----------


## hylje

KA-konsernin itse tuotettu kalusto perustunee siihen että kun kehitystyö on kerran tehty, vaunun kokoonpano on halpaa. Jos konsernin sisällä on varmaa vaunutarvetta riittävästi että kokoonpano+jyvitetty kehityskulu menee alle VolvoScania-bussin tarjouksen, jokainen tämän jälkeen koottu bussi on voittoa.

Omassa kehitystyössä on myös se etu, että alan huipputekniikka voidaan leipoa sisään ilman että VolvoScania ottaa niistä kiskuripreemioita. Komponentit saa halvemmallakin. Varsinkin operaatiokustannuksia alentava tekniikka on ymmärrettävästi hinnoiteltu yläkanttiin, kun markkinoinnissa vastapainona ovat juuri ne alentuneet operaatiokustannukset. En bussien fysiikkaa tuntemattomana mene sanomaan juuri mitä se keskeinen kuluja alentava tekniikka voisi tarkalleen olla.

----------


## Lasse

> KA-konsernin itse tuotettu kalusto perustunee siihen että kun kehitystyö on kerran tehty, vaunun kokoonpano on halpaa. Jos konsernin sisällä on varmaa vaunutarvetta riittävästi että kokoonpano+jyvitetty kehityskulu menee alle VolvoScania-bussin tarjouksen, jokainen tämän jälkeen koottu bussi on voittoa.
> 
> Omassa kehitystyössä on myös se etu, että alan huipputekniikka voidaan leipoa sisään ilman että VolvoScania ottaa niistä kiskuripreemioita. Komponentit saa halvemmallakin. Varsinkin operaatiokustannuksia alentava tekniikka on ymmärrettävästi hinnoiteltu yläkanttiin, kun markkinoinnissa vastapainona ovat juuri ne alentuneet operaatiokustannukset. En bussien fysiikkaa tuntemattomana mene sanomaan juuri mitä se keskeinen kuluja alentava tekniikka voisi tarkalleen olla.


Tätä KC-6 mallia on nyt kehitetty 4-5 vuotta. Edellistä pikavuoromallia valmistettiin 45 kappaletta. Tätä uutukaista täytyisi kyllä valmistaa valtavan paljon enemmän että saataisiin kehityskustannukset nollattua ja autojen kappalehinta alle markkinoilla olevien autojen.

Erästä talouspuolelta aikoinaan lopettanutta lainaten:
"Ilman Kabussia ajaisitte kaikki uusilla autoilla".

----------


## Sakke100

Vaihteeks taas varsinaista KC-6 asiaa. Nyt on havainto jo toisesta koekilpisestä autosta.

----------


## iiko

> Tätä KC-6 mallia on nyt kehitetty 4-5 vuotta. Edellistä pikavuoromallia valmistettiin 45 kappaletta. Tätä uutukaista täytyisi kyllä valmistaa valtavan paljon enemmän että saataisiin kehityskustannukset nollattua ja autojen kappalehinta alle markkinoilla olevien autojen.


Ei ole käsitystä siitä, mitä bussimallin kehittäminen maksaa. Veikkaan, että on sitäpaitsi aika tapauskohtaista. Koiviston Autolla taitaa kierrätys olla aika lailla valttia, joten valitaan alusta, piirretään jonkun näköinen koppa päälle ja tehdään halutut variaatiot. Nyt taitaa isoin muutos edelliseen kaukoliikennelaitteeseen olla se, että alusta on mahuri sen takatuupparin sijaan. Väittäisin, että kun tekee itselle, voi hieman joustaa eri asioissa, kuten nyt vaikkapa ulkoasusta. Jos auto on tuollainen lopulta kuin kuvansa, niin ei tuossa suunnitteluun pahasti ole paukkuja käytetty. 

Tosin KA:n katuri on sitten toisaalta minusta ihan siistin näköinen.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei ole käsitystä siitä, mitä bussimallin kehittäminen maksaa. Veikkaan, että on sitäpaitsi aika tapauskohtaista. Koiviston Autolla taitaa kierrätys olla aika lailla valttia, joten valitaan alusta, piirretään jonkun näköinen koppa päälle ja tehdään halutut variaatiot. Nyt taitaa isoin muutos edelliseen kaukoliikennelaitteeseen olla se, että alusta on mahuri sen takatuupparin sijaan. Väittäisin, että kun tekee itselle, voi hieman joustaa eri asioissa, kuten nyt vaikkapa ulkoasusta. Jos auto on tuollainen lopulta kuin kuvansa, niin ei tuossa suunnitteluun pahasti ole paukkuja käytetty. 
> 
> Tosin KA:n katuri on sitten toisaalta minusta ihan siistin näköinen.


Alustaahan Kabus ei valitse, sillä autot ovat yhtenäisrakenteisia. Tämä onkin syy autojen korkeaan suunnitteluhintaan, kun myös alusta joudutaan suunnittelemaan aina itse. Ja kuten itse myös tuot julki, tämän mallin kohdalla suunnittelutyötä lisää se, että moottorin paikka on vaihtunut aiemmasta.

----------


## Sakke100

> Alustaahan Kabus ei valitse, sillä autot ovat yhtenäisrakenteisia. Tämä onkin syy autojen korkeaan suunnitteluhintaan, kun myös alusta joudutaan suunnittelemaan aina itse. Ja kuten itse myös tuot julki, tämän mallin kohdalla suunnittelutyötä lisää se, että moottorin paikka on vaihtunut aiemmasta.



Mutta toisaalta muihin valmistajiin verrattuna Kabus ei tarvitse kallista markkinointi- ja mainososastoa eikä myyntihenkilöstöä.

----------


## killerpop

> Mutta toisaalta muihin valmistajiin verrattuna Kabus ei tarvitse kallista markkinointi- ja mainososastoa eikä myyntihenkilöstöä.


Ja kaiketi tässä on tiettyjä verotuksellisiakin etuja niin kauan, kun autoja ei myydä konsernin ulkopuolelle. Että ei se lopulta taida niin kallis olla.

Samaa olen myös kuullu tyyppihyväksynnän suhteen, mutta ilmeisesti nämäkin asiat ovat ratkaistu jo, että aiempi hylsy olisikin nyt hyväksytty.

----------


## ripperi

> Ja kaiketi tässä on tiettyjä verotuksellisiakin etuja niin kauan, kun autoja ei myydä konsernin ulkopuolelle. Että ei se lopulta taida niin kallis olla.
> 
> Samaa olen myös kuullu tyyppihyväksynnän suhteen, mutta ilmeisesti nämäkin asiat ovat ratkaistu jo, että aiempi hylsy olisikin nyt hyväksytty.


Minä ymmärsin tuon tyyppihyväksynnän silleen, että huomautus tuli liian suuresta kääntösäteestä joka pitää korjata ja asia hoitunee sitten autoa näyttämällä katsastusmiehelle joka tekee merkinnät papereihin. Ettei tarvitsisi uutta reissua etelään.

----------


## Kani

Hieman joskus ihmetyttää periaatteellisen negatiivinen asenne. Miksi säästäväisenä ja kustannustietoisena tunnettu suuri konserni valmistaisi itselleen autoja, jollei se olisi järkevää. Eivätköhän he siellä pääkonttorissa itse tiedä, millaista kalustopolitiikkaa kannattaa harjoittaa. 

Pyyhkijöiden asento tai keularitilän muoto tuskin ovat kysymyksiä, joihin ammattimainen yritys kiinnittää mitään huomiota. Sen sijaan matkustajat arvostanevat mm. matkustamotilojen väljyyttä tai ilmastointia ja erillisjousitusta, joita kyseisen merkkisiin autoihin tuli vakiona jo 80-luvun puolivälissä. 

Käsittääkseni yksi omatuotannon idea on jo 70-luvulta lähtien ollut myös halu etsiä polttoaineenkulutukseltaan optimaalisia moottoriratkaisuja - yleisemmin tähän on bussialalla herätty vasta 2000-luvulla.

----------


## Lasse

> Hieman joskus ihmetyttää periaatteellisen negatiivinen asenne. Miksi säästäväisenä ja kustannustietoisena tunnettu suuri konserni valmistaisi itselleen autoja, jollei se olisi järkevää. Eivätköhän he siellä pääkonttorissa itse tiedä, millaista kalustopolitiikkaa kannattaa harjoittaa. 
> 
> Pyyhkijöiden asento tai keularitilän muoto tuskin ovat kysymyksiä, joihin ammattimainen yritys kiinnittää mitään huomiota. Sen sijaan matkustajat arvostanevat mm. matkustamotilojen väljyyttä tai ilmastointia ja erillisjousitusta, joita kyseisen merkkisiin autoihin tuli vakiona jo 80-luvun puolivälissä. 
> 
> Käsittääkseni yksi omatuotannon idea on jo 70-luvulta lähtien ollut myös halu etsiä polttoaineenkulutukseltaan optimaalisia moottoriratkaisuja - yleisemmin tähän on bussialalla herätty vasta 2000-luvulla.


Ilmastointi käsittääkseni on tänään vakiovarusteena oikeastaan kaikissa uusissa busseissa. Väljät istumatilat ovat täysin tilaajan päätettävissä. Erillisjousituskin on saatavilla kaikkiin merkkeihin, jos tilaaja näin toivoo. Oletko sitä vastoin huomannut miten epämukavaa kyytiä vääntökumijousitus antaa vähänkin töyssyisellä tiellä? Ja melun määrä matkustamossa?! Kabussin penkit ovat sitä paitsi iljettävän ylipehmeät, eikä anna minkäänlaista tukea. Istuinosa on takareunasta kiinni pelkillä tarroilla = kippaa jos istuu liian reunalla.

Oletko ajanut Kabussia?

----------


## kaakkuri

Koiviston Auto -konserni lienee liiketaloudellisesti varsin menestynyt linja-autoliikennöitsijä päätellen siitä, miten sen automäärä ja sitä myöden kaikki muukin on kasvanut vuosien saatossa. Jos (kun) siellä katsotaan oman linja-autotuotannon olevan järkevää, ja siihen resursseja riittää sekä sillä saavutetaan sellaista mitä muilla ei ole, niin sehän on silloin oikea tapa toimia. Ainakin sillä tavalla on kilpailtu moni muu yritys pois markkinoilta.
Se, että on jotain omia antipatioita KA-konsernia tai sen linja-autoja kohtaan, ei kuitenkaan tee toiminnasta "pöljää" tai "järjetöntä" vaikka niin olisikin kiva ajatella.
Kabus Oy on nykyisin jo merkittävän kokoinen toimija luokassa "suomalaiset linja-auton valmistajat".

Aikaansaannoksista päätellen ovat tehneet konsernissa paljon hyviä ja oikeita päätöksiä vuosien varrella ja Kabus-tuotanto lienee yksi niistä. Konsernissa on suomalaiselle joukkoliikennealalle harvinaisen hyvä kyky arvioida tilanteita ja tehdä ratkaisuja nopeastikin, joten jos Kabus-tuotanto olisi joku ongelma, siitä olisi varmasti tehty nopeat johtopäätökset ja laitettu rasti päälle jo aikaa sitten. Uskoakseni sekin asia on yhtiössä mietitty paremmilla tiedoilla kuin nettikeskustelussa ikinä kyetään.

Harva matkustaja valitsee kyytejään sen mukaan, miten jousitus on toteutettu tai kuinka pehmeät penkit jossain kulkuneuvossa on. Harrastajat ovat asia erikseen mutta heitä varten ei joukkoliikennettä tehdä.

----------


## Miska

> Koiviston Auto -konserni lienee liiketaloudellisesti varsin menestynyt linja-autoliikennöitsijä päätellen siitä, miten sen automäärä ja sitä myöden kaikki muukin on kasvanut vuosien saatossa. Jos (kun) siellä katsotaan oman linja-autotuotannon olevan järkevää, ja siihen resursseja riittää sekä sillä saavutetaan sellaista mitä muilla ei ole, niin sehän on silloin oikea tapa toimia. Ainakin sillä tavalla on kilpailtu moni muu yritys pois markkinoilta.
> Se, että on jotain omia antipatioita KA-konsernia tai sen linja-autoja kohtaan, ei kuitenkaan tee toiminnasta "pöljää" tai "järjetöntä" vaikka niin olisikin kiva ajatella.
> Kabus Oy on nykyisin jo merkittävän kokoinen toimija luokassa "suomalaiset linja-auton valmistajat".
> 
> Aikaansaannoksista päätellen ovat tehneet konsernissa paljon hyviä ja oikeita päätöksiä vuosien varrella ja Kabus-tuotanto lienee yksi niistä. Konsernissa on suomalaiselle joukkoliikennealalle harvinaisen hyvä kyky arvioida tilanteita ja tehdä ratkaisuja nopeastikin, joten jos Kabus-tuotanto olisi joku ongelma, siitä olisi varmasti tehty nopeat johtopäätökset ja laitettu rasti päälle jo aikaa sitten. Uskoakseni sekin asia on yhtiössä mietitty paremmilla tiedoilla kuin nettikeskustelussa ikinä kyetään.
> 
> Harva matkustaja valitsee kyytejään sen mukaan, miten jousitus on toteutettu tai kuinka pehmeät penkit jossain kulkuneuvossa on. Harrastajat ovat asia erikseen mutta heitä varten ei joukkoliikennettä tehdä.


Minä näen Koiviston Auto -yhtymän menestyksen taustalla muutamia keskeisiä tekijöitä: 

Yhtymä on pyrkinyt yritysostoin rakentamaan suuria alueellisia liikennekokonaisuuksia, mikä on ollut käytännössä ainoa mahdollinen tapa kehittää reitistöä ja aikataulurakennetta sekä järjestää liikenne tehokkaasti. Tästä osoituksena muun muassa Satakunnan Liikenteen Huittisten kautta kulkevien pikavuorojen tasatahtijärjestelmä ja Helsinki - Porvoo -välin liikenteen tasatahtiaikataulu (toki tällä välillä mukana on muitakin yrittäjiä). Vanha linjaliikennelupajärjestelmä esti tehokkaasti liikennöinnin kehittämisen, kun kilpailevat yrittäjät pitivät kynsin hampain kiinni "sukuoikeuksistaan", mikä johti siihen, että vuoroja kulki epäsäännöllisesti ja/tai autokierrot olivat tehottomia. Tehostaminen taas ei usein onnistunut, kun se olisi loukannut toisen yrittäjän lupia. 

Koiviston Auto -yhtymä on ollut edelläkävijä suuruuden tarjoamien mahdollisuuksien hyödyntäjänä. Monia konsernin toimintoja (esimerkiksi palkanlaskenta, suunnittelu, varaosavarasto, korjaamotoimintoja) on keskitetty. Konsernin hallinto- ja suunnittelutehtäviin on palkattu osaavia koulutettuja perheen ulkopuolisia työntekijöitä, kun perheyrityksissä usein tilanne on ollut se, että näistä tehtävistä ovat vastanneet omistajaperheen jäsenet. 

Tähänastisessa toimintaympäristössä Koiviston Auto -yhtymän ei ole tarvinnut pelätä kilpailua, kun sillä on ollut monilla alueilla ja reiteillä käytännössä monopoliasema. Uusia innovaatioita ei ole tarvinnut kehittää, kun ei ole ollut pelkoa siitä, että matkustajilla olisi mahdollisuus valita kilpailijan paremmin varusteltu kalusto tai halvempi hinta. Lähivuodet tulevat olemaan tässä suhteessa mielenkiintoisia, kun pikavuoroliikenteen reitit avautuvat kilpailulle. Markkinaehtoisena tullaan järjestämään myös esimerkiksi liikenne Helsingistä Porvooseen ja Lohjalle. Koiviston Auto -yhtymässä on varmasti jotain suunniteltu uuden tilanteen varalle, mutta toistaiseksi konsernissa on pysytelty erossa Onnibusin tulon myötä alkaneesta hinta- ja muusta kilpailusta. Toinen ammattimaisesti johdettu kotimaisen pikavuoroliikenteen suuri peluri eli Pohjolan Liikenne on jo hieman antanut esimakua tulevasta uudella verkkokaupallaan ja matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmällään. Ja tuskinpa PL ihan huvikseen on parina viime vuotena hankkinut vakiovuoro- ja Finnair-liikenteeseen väljästi penkitettyjä ja vessalla varustettuja uusia busseja. Nämä autot kun voi sitten näppärästi siirtää uusille pikavuororeiteille kilpailun vapautuessa. 

Kabus-tuotanto on varmasti mahdollistanut KA-konsernille tiettyjä etuja, kuten sen, että kalusto on voitu räätälöidä hyvin pitkälle omien toiveiden mukaiseksi. Parin viimeisimmän mallin kohdalla myös valmistusmäärät ovat olleet ihan kohtuulliset, erityisesti kaupunkiauton kohdalla. Vanhassa toimintaympäristössä nopea reagointi ei ole ollut tarpeen, vaan uuden mallin vuosia kestävä suunnittelutyö on ollut mahdollista. Jatkossa omaan linja-autotuotantoon tukeutuminen voi sen sijaan olla KA-konsernille rasite, koska kilpailutilanne edellyttää nopeaa reagointia ja toisaalta esimerkiksi kaupunkiliikennekalustoa tulee voida toimittaa suurehkoja määriä reilun puolen vuoden toimitusajalla. Myös tilaajien kalustolle kohdistamat vaatimukset voivat heikentää Kabusin kilpailukykyä. Kabusin kevytrakenteinen kaupunkiauto on varmasti polttoainetaloudellinen, mutta onko se sittenkään kokonaistaloudellisempi kuin esimerkiksi vastaava VDL:n kebytrakennekaturi, jota on valmistettu jo vuosia suuria määriä eri puolille Eurooppaa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tuskin oma autotuotanto onkaan ollut se keskeinen menestystekijä KA-konsernissa. Mainitsemiesi seikkojen ohella yksi merkittävä tekijä minusta on ollut tarkka taloudenpito joka on liittynyt keskeisesti siihen, että joukkoliikennettä on KA-konsernissa tehty liiketoimintana eikä minään muuna. Se on puolestaan johtanut siihen, että lippuhintojen (ja -tulojen) ollessa Suomessa käytännössä kartellisoidut vakiot, kilpailuetua muihin on tehty edullisemman ja tehokkaamman kaluston käytöllä jolloin tulosta muodostuu kilpailijoihin nähden enemmän. Taksipuolella samaa asiaa voi katsella vertailulla Mersun ja Hundain välillä. KA-konserni on niin suuri, että siellä 2% polttoaine- tai rengassäästö on jo rahaa ja purkuosia kannattaa kierrättää.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Oletko sitä vastoin huomannut miten epämukavaa kyytiä vääntökumijousitus antaa vähänkin töyssyisellä tiellä? Ja melun määrä matkustamossa?! Kabussin penkit ovat sitä paitsi iljettävän ylipehmeät, eikä anna minkäänlaista tukea.


Jos ns. fiilistelynäkökulmat jätetään pois, niin eihän Cumminsin mekkala matkustamon takaosassa ole kovin mairittelevalla tasolla. Mielestäni matkustusmukavuus on lippujen hintoihin nähden heikko pika-Kabuksessa. Ylipäätänsä matkustamon värittömyys ja spartalainen olemus ovat sellaisia, että ei kyllä paljoakaan ole voinut jättää tinkimättä. Minimalistinen kuulutuslaitteisto, ei verhoja, ei sisustekangasta esim. katossa, pienloisteputkilla toimivat lukuvalot, ei häikäisysuojaa edessä matkustamolle jne. En kuitenkaan yllättyisi, jos kehityssuunta tulisi olemaan se, että tämäntyylistä nähtäisiin jostain syystä enemmänkin jatkossa.

Penkkien osalta on sanottava, että ne ovat todella ala-arvoisia nojatuoleiksikin. On kärsimystä matkustaa noissa penkeissä Tampereelta Turkuun tai Huittisiin, kuten olen itse lukuisat kerrat tehnyt. Myöskin Helsingistä Huittisiin on tuota karseutta saanut kokea ahterinsa alla. Yleisimmistä Suomessa pikavuoroissa nähdyistä penkeistä on todettava, että LAK:n Safe-penkki on kyllä melkein suosikkini. Volvon penkistä pidän kyllä myös, mutta sitä on myös aika sillipurkkimaisessakin kalustossa. On kärsimystä yrittää tehdä työtä läppärillä erään nimettömän firman autossa, vaikka penkki olisi muuten ok.

----------


## Sakke100

> Penkkien osalta on sanottava, että ne ovat todella ala-arvoisia nojatuoleiksikin. On kärsimystä matkustaa noissa penkeissä Tampereelta Turkuun tai Huittisiin, kuten olen itse lukuisat kerrat tehnyt. Myöskin Helsingistä Huittisiin on tuota karseutta saanut kokea ahterinsa alla. Yleisimmistä Suomessa pikavuoroissa nähdyistä penkeistä on todettava, että LAK:n Safe-penkki on kyllä melkein suosikkini. Volvon penkistä pidän kyllä myös, mutta sitä on myös aika sillipurkkimaisessakin kalustossa. On kärsimystä yrittää tehdä työtä läppärillä erään nimettömän firman autossa, vaikka penkki olisi muuten ok.



Mun matkustuskokemuksen perusteella Kabusin istuin tarjoaa toiseksi parhaimmat ominaisuudet ja parhaimmat jalkatilat. Ykkössijalla on ensimmäisissä Delta Stareissa (vuodelta 1981) ollut istuin  :Smile:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Mun matkustuskokemuksen perusteella Kabusin istuin tarjoaa toiseksi parhaimmat ominaisuudet ja parhaimmat jalkatilat.


Jalkatila on kieltämättä erinomainen. Mitä tulee pehmeyteen/upottavuuteen, niin Kabusin penkki tuntuu jakavan vahvasti mielipiteet. Ne, jotka arvostavat mahdollisimman nojatuolimaista kokemusta, tykästyvät Kabukseen, kun taas itse tarvitsen ryhdikkyyttä, jotta häntäluu ei puutuisi pitkällä matkalla ja jotta nukkuessa ei niska kipeytyisi huonon asennon vuoksi. Kivikova ei saa olla, mutta istuimen on silti tuettava, mitä Kabuksen penkki ei tee.




> Ykkössijalla on ensimmäisissä Delta Stareissa (vuodelta 1981) ollut istuin


Joo, deltalaisten penkit olivat jees. Samoin Star 30 ja 50 oli varustettu yllättävän hyvillä penkeillä. Itse tosin pidin silti enemmän esim. Kutter 9:n ja Deca-sarjan penkistä.

----------


## JSL

Nostalgiamatka Kabussilla, romiksesta haetut 7-kutterin penkit niissä on.

----------


## 034

> Nostalgiamatka Kabussilla, romiksesta haetut 7-kutterin penkit niissä on.


Kutterit ovat jättäneet jälkensä tähän maailmaan > Penkkien voimin

----------


## Aleksi.K

Joku Koiviston pomohan on sanonut, että he eivät lähde kilpailuun. Tästä lausunnasta voi päätellä, että vuosien saatossa koko konserni ajetaan alas. Kaupunkiliikennettä ollaan jo kilpailuttamassa ja pikavuoroliikenne vapautuu kartelleista pikkuhiljaa. Ne kaikki ovat kilpailua, ja jos KA-konserni ei niihin osallistu se on mennyttä. Joskin osallistuivathan ne Jyväskylässä ja pataan tuli mennen tullen.

Onko sitten järkevää "me emme kilpailuihin osallistu"-asenteella lähteä enään kehittämään uusia oman konsernin autoja kun vanhatkin pysyvät nitojalla kasassa? Ennustan kaupungista riippumatta rököle-tappioita kaupunkiliikenteessä ja pikavuoroliikenteen merkittävää supistumista reiteille joissa kukaan muu ei aja..

----------


## kaakkuri

Höpö höpö.

Koiviston Auto juuri osallistui Jyväskylän kilpailuun kuten itse edellä kerroit.
Varmasti jättävät tarjouksia muihinkin kilpailuihin ja osassa pärjätään hyviä sopimuksia, osassa huonoja ja lopuissa ei pärjätä ollenkaan.
Sellaista on kilpailutilanteessa toimiva markkinatalous jossa tehokkaimmat pärjäävät. Koiviston Auto on tehokas toimija moneen muuhun verrattuna ja tulee siksi olemaan joukkoliikennemarkkinoilla jatkossakin.

----------


## Star 701

> Höpö höpö.
> 
> Koiviston Auto juuri osallistui Jyväskylän kilpailuun kuten itse edellä kerroit.
> Varmasti jättävät tarjouksia muihinkin kilpailuihin ja osassa pärjätään hyviä sopimuksia, osassa huonoja ja lopuissa ei pärjätä ollenkaan.
> Sellaista on kilpailutilanteessa toimiva markkinatalous jossa tehokkaimmat pärjäävät. Koiviston Auto on tehokas toimija moneen muuhun verrattuna ja tulee siksi olemaan joukkoliikennemarkkinoilla jatkossakin.



Kyllähän Jyväskylän Liikenne osallistui Jyväskylässä järjestettyyn kilpailutukseen, mutta Onnibus veti pidemmän korren, jolloin suurinosa linjoista meni heille ajettaviksi, ja JL sai jonkin kohteen.. Saapahan nähdä, että miten Jyväskylästä tullaan siirtämään autoja muihin yksiköihin, sillä jos JL:n liikennekenttä supistuu, niin tuskin ne tarvitsevat noinkaanpaljoa autoja liikennettä hoitaakseen. 

Mutta onkos tuon uuden pikakabussin tuotantoa jo aloitettu?.. Tyyppihyväksyntähän ilmeisesti hyväksyttiin, mutta onko asiat edenneet siitä miten eteenpäin?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------




> Mun matkustuskokemuksen perusteella Kabusin istuin tarjoaa toiseksi parhaimmat ominaisuudet ja parhaimmat jalkatilat. Ykkössijalla on ensimmäisissä Delta Stareissa (vuodelta 1981) ollut istuin


Omastamielestäni Kabussin penkit on jotain niin hirvittävää, ja niissä on kyllä niin epämukava istua.. Parikertaa Kuopion Liikenteen pika-kabussissa matkanneena, kyllä matkustusmukavuus kärsi aikalailla kun penkissä ei saanut hyvää istuma-asentoa..  :Icon Frown:

----------


## bussifriikki

Tietääkö kukaan missä vaiheessa tämä projekti mahtaa olla?

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tietääkö kukaan missä vaiheessa tämä projekti mahtaa olla?


Sielä niitä on tekeillä, viimeksi kun kurkkasin pajan ikkunasta niin näkyi olevan 4 siinä hallissa, jollakin on jo kolhittu taka kulmaa  :Very Happy:

----------

